# velogrange crash?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I heard there was an accident with a VW bug with the Tuesday velogrange club. Is this true?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you talking about the one on Tuesday January 3rd? 

Southbound car turned left into the La Grange pack heading north. One rider had several teeth knocked out, one rider had a severely separated shoulder, several riders with cuts and bruises. Everyone okay. 

Got this from their forum at www.lagrange.org.


----------

